# I don't want to brag...but



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Gents,

I have been offered the opportunity of a lifetime.

On Friday I was puttering about in the office when my phone rang and my managing editor told me that they're sending me on a mission to Zambia.

My mission is as follows:

1) Hunt a Zambian Sable bull.
2) Hunt an Angolan Bush Duiker.
3) Write an article about my experience.

Lekker hey?


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Fantastic Early Christmas. What part of Zambia are you going to ASG

Ryan


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am green with envy!!!ukey:


----------



## Uncle Kalie (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats,but if you need a maybe a caddy/some1 to tag along/ some 1 to hold the camera,let me know i might be available:laugh:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushcat,

I'll be hunting in the extreme N.W corner of Zambia.
If you look on a map, it's the point where Zambia, Angola and DRC come together.

I can't wait!:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Zambian hunt*

Good luck and all I can say is ''Bliksem!!"Enjoy it Craig!!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bwana need a gun bearer? Me carry gun nice-nice!

Great opportunity! Make the most of it and Waidmasheil to you!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys,

I thought that I should let you know...

After many happy and productive years together, Mathews and I are parting company.

Due to this great hunting opportunity, I am forced to look for a faster option and unfortunately, Mathews cannot deliver the goods.

After much consideration and deep thought, I have decided to become an....
Elite archer.:embara:

The Synergy Extreme in 80# looks like it should do the job.

I now have an exeptionally well looked after and almost unused Switchback for sale. 29", R/H, 72# only R 3500.00 to a good home.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

My neighbours have just returned from a trip up there to see the wildebeest migration and said that it was wild and unspoilt but allow some flexi time in your plans as it is very rural, They travelled up to Leuwa plains, If you are going soon be ware of the cotton soil on the flats, it is not an issue in the winter, and make sure that you see the Kafuie river on you way up or back. 

I am envious
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats Craig !!

I wish my baas will give one time so a hunting offer to me.
Enjoy the hunt and shoot only big males !!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is truly a once in a lifetime offer, enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

This forum is all about archers helping archers:tongue:I feel that I must do my part and take the trip for you

Enjoy


----------

